# New story: THE SYSTEM



## MrrMiddyNight (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello everyone!
I'm working on writing a new story but I need a lot of help with it regarding to art/animating.
I posted some information about it on my profile: MrrMiddyNight's Journals -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

*SPOILERS AHEAD!!*
This is a simplified version to explain a bit how this universe/story works.

Old Story Version (still interesting to cringe at)


Spoiler



_So here's a little view of the universe this plays in:_
It's the year 2165.
About 120 years ago, humans made robots with AI's being able to think just like humans do.
So robots live amongst humans in peace.
About 80 years ago, humans created animals, which they now call beasts. (furries)
They lived amongst humans in peace for a long time, until Germany tried it another time.

In the year 2165 Germany almost completed world domination with only Russia left.
Literally very little place was being bombed, and it's normal for people, because that's been happening for the past 8 years.
Germany didn't like the ''beasts'' so started a lawsuit, which they won.
So Germany banned all beasts from earth, literally sending them into space with hypermodern spacecrafts.
Ofcourse, those got bombed by the Russians and some crashed into parts of Germany or otherwise called America.

In the year 2167, a hero wakes up from that crash... And that's where it starts..



New Story Version


Spoiler



Series E, fifth discovery in space, better known as the Universes of Easter.
It all took place on planet 3101, or Planet Earth.
E1-3101 also known as the original reality of the E series.
E2-3101, a corruption in time and space, living its own reality.

Around Medieval Ages the Molded virus, where it all began, appeared. The virus caused corruption and universes to split thus create a new reality. It was like E1 made a copy of itself, E2.
Being equal to eachother, with the same past and present. The same people with the same minds, memory and past.. But a different future.
The Molded Virus in E2 caused reality to change extremely. It snuggled it's way into it, taking over 3101.
Within years, ''a new reality'' was born on E2 with incredibly powerful and strange creatures. Humans were still a thing, but not the dominating species.
Later on, scientists discovered a method with which you could distinguish the 'normal-real'' from the ''new-real''.



Contact me if you're interested or want to help me on this!
Discord: Middynight#3785
Discord Server: discord.gg/Ja34NKc
Fur Affinity: MrrMiddyNight


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 3, 2016)

All I could think of


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Dec 3, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> All I could think of


You get it.

Believe me, it gets way darker.
All I'll say for now is: nukes.. those damn nukes..


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Jan 2, 2017)

Can I bump?
I hope so..


----------



## that_redneck_guy (Jan 5, 2017)

Well I imagine that the best way to get art and animation help is to find some reasonable artist. the site is full of them!


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Jan 7, 2017)

that_redneck_guy said:


> Well I imagine that the best way to get art and animation help is to find some reasonable artist. the site is full of them!


Thank you for the advise!


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Feb 9, 2017)

Completely redesigned!
Story is evolving a lot and will definetily take some time until I'm completely satisfied with it, but it's already looking a lot better.


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Feb 12, 2017)

I also created a Discord Server for the story since it's getting pretty big with quite a few people involved.
If you're interested, you can join here: discord.gg/Ja34NKc
You can discuss stuff about the story with us, look at character backstories, trailers or just have a good talk.


----------

